# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новый монитор Philips Moda: ультратонкий дизайн и технология Ultra Wide Color

## Labs

• Самый тонкий профиль и чистые минималистичные формы. 
• Отсутствие рамки с трех сторон для целостного изображения.  
• Широкий диапазон цветов для яркого изображения. 

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, представляет новый 24-дюймовый монитор из дизайнерской серии Moda. Модель 245C7QJSB – это не только самый тонкий дисплей из когда-либо выпущенных Philips, ее также отличает ультраузкая рамка. Благодаря улучшенной технологии Full HD и новейшей технологии Ultra Wide Color, дисплей обеспечивает высокую детализацию и воспроизводит более широкий диапазон цветов.

Рассказывая об отличительных чертах нового дисплея, Артем Хоменко, менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в европейском регионе, сказал: «Это первая модель из новой линейки мониторов для дома, в которой сочетаются элегантный дизайн Moda и технология Ultra Wide Color. Большинство домашних пользователей используют мониторы как для эффективной работы, так и для развлечений. Новый 24-дюймовый дисплей идеально отвечает обеим задачам. Монитор отлично выглядит в интерьере жилого помещения или на рабочем столе, а также гарантирует яркие впечатления от просмотра благодаря превосходной цветопередаче – еще более реалистичной, чем когда-либо».

*Дизайн* 

Новый дисплей отличается элегантным дизайном с профилем всего 5,2 мм. Минималистский внешний вид дополнен узкой рамкой, толщина которой по трем сторонам монитора составляет не более 2,5 мм. Такой дизайн делает новый 245C7QJSB прекрасным выбором для тех пользователей, которые ориентированы на развлечения: монитор обеспечивает больше пространства для воспроизведения видео и фото, а также подходит для организации мультидисплейных систем.

*Ultra Wide Color, Full HD и расширенные возможности подключения*

Монитор с технологией Ultra Wide Color охватывает более широкий спектр цветов, в результате чего на экране отображаются максимально реалистичные изображения с более естественным зеленым, ярким красным и глубоким синим оттенками. Эффект достигается за счет доработки аппаратной части, а не с помощью настроек программного обеспечения. Панель на базе IPS матрицы характеризуется широкими углами обзора 178 градусов.

Точная цветопередача и широкий спектр цветов обеспечены технологией Ultra Wide Color, высокая четкость и невероятная контрастность изображений – разрешением Full HD (1920х1080 пикселей). Технологии Flicker-Free (регулирование яркости для более устойчивого изображения), SmartContrast и SmartImage (автоматическое изменение настроек в зависимости от контента) делают домашний просмотр мультимедиа более захватывающим. Дисплей оснащен разъемами HDMI и DisplayPort для высокоскоростной передачи данных.

Новый монитор Philips 245C7QJSB появится на полках крупных магазинов электроники в феврале 2017 года по рекомендованной производителем цене 459,9 белорусских рублей. 

*Технические характеристики Philips 245C7QJSB:*

Тип ЖК панели: IPS 
Технология подсветки: W-LED
Размер панели: 23.8 дюйма / 60.5 см
Область просмотра: 16:9
Оптимальное разрешение: 1920x1200 @ 60 Гц
Угол просмотра: 178°(Г)/178°(В), @C/R > 10
Яркость: 250 кд/м²
Цвета: 16.7M
Цветовая гамма: NTSC 101.4% (CIE1976)
Улучшение изображения: SmartImage
Удобство пользователя:
• Меню/OK, Ввод/вверх, SmartImage/назад, Громкость/вниз, Вкл/выкл питания
• ПО: SmartControl
• Другие удобства: замок Kensington
• Совместимость с системой Plug and Play: DDC/CI, Mac OS X, sRGB, Windows 10/8.1/8/7
Подключения:
• VGA (аналоговый), DisplayPort 1.2, HDMI (цифровой, HDCP)
• Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому
• Аудиовход/аудиовыход: аудиовыход
Подставка: Наклон: -5/20 градусов
Экологичность:
• Окружающая среда и электроэнергия: EnergyStar 7.0, EPEAT Silver, RoHS, не содержит свинец и ртуть
• Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100 %
Соответствие стандартам: CE Mark, FCC Class B, RCM, CECP, CU, SASO, KUCAS, cETLus, TUV/ISO9241-307, EPA, WEEE, TCO
Корпус:
• Фронтальная рамка: черный
• Задняя панель: серый
• Отделка: глянцевое покрытие

----------

